# the tale of the cooks that hung themselves



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

anyone know the story of a ship sailing from Liverpool to New York that had a mystery of the chief cook hanging himself then the next trip the same thing happened ,the cook was found hanging in his cabin. story goes after about four trips and all found hanging in their cabins, the company put a detective undercover on board as cook and on returning to Liverpool he too was found hanging in his cabin.
can anyone share some light on where this story originated ,I have no idea of the ships name or what years this happened. maybe true maybe a mythe, it was told to me as an old Liverpool shipping mystery. 
tony mullen


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

tony mullen said:


> anyone know the story of a ship sailing from Liverpool to New York that had a mystery of the chief cook hanging himself then the next trip the same thing happened ,the cook was found hanging in his cabin. story goes after about four trips and all found hanging in their cabins, the company put a detective undercover on board as cook and on returning to Liverpool he too was found hanging in his cabin.
> can anyone share some light on where this story originated ,I have no idea of the ships name or what years this happened. maybe true maybe a mythe, it was told to me as an old Liverpool shipping mystery.
> tony mullen


I just read a story about a nun and a monk, they did the naughty, and they burnt the monk and walled up the nun alive and the amazing thing was...













It was all made up.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day tony mullen.m.today.07:57.re:the tale of cooks that hung themselves.the odd one maybe,but five,no,its a mythe,at least i think so,it is also a believe it or not post,thank you,regards ben27


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

She must have been a very bad feeder. Must have been one of hungry Hogarth.


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

now that is a good story


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

tony mullen said:


> anyone know the story of a ship sailing from Liverpool to New York that had a mystery of the chief cook hanging himself then the next trip the same thing happened ,the cook was found hanging in his cabin. story goes after about four trips and all found hanging in their cabins, the company put a detective undercover on board as cook and on returning to Liverpool he too was found hanging in his cabin.
> can anyone share some light on where this story originated ,I have no idea of the ships name or what years this happened. maybe true maybe a mythe, it was told to me as an old Liverpool shipping mystery.
> tony mullen


And you believed a story that came out of Liverpool!!!!!!!(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> She must have been a very bad feeder. Must have been one of hungry Hogarth.


The most credible theory I see.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

It was a blue funnel ship and the cooks could not put up with the daily inspections


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

I knew there had to be a good reason.


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

the latest is it happened in the early 1900's, a cereal killer.
all jokes aside boys there are plenty of crazy things that happened at sea in those old days. trouble is some never lived to tell the tale or it went down with the ship. we can all tell stories no one would believe so I think someone will come up with something here.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Perhaps they were all married to Maggie may and just found out about the other 4. Well it was a Liverpool story after all.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

tony mullen said:


> the latest is it happened in the early 1900's, a cereal killer.
> all jokes aside boys there are plenty of crazy things that happened at sea in those old days. trouble is some never lived to tell the tale or it went down with the ship. we can all tell stories no one would believe so I think someone will come up with something here.


Cereal Killer,wonder what brand..Oats,Rice Cripies,Shredded Wheat,or
Corn Flakes[=P][=P](Jester)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Cereal Killer,wonder what brand..Oats,Rice Cripies,Shredded Wheat,or
> Corn Flakes[=P][=P](Jester)


No moral fiber, though.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I know a chef who hung himself with a rubber rope.... bashed his brains out on the ceiling....... I'll just look for my coat (Smoke)


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

I sailed with a couple of cooks who deserved to hang themselves.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Tmac1720 said:


> I know a chef who hung himself with a rubber rope.... bashed his brains out on the ceiling....... I'll just look for my coat (Smoke)


Don't worry, we have found it for you. ;>}


----------

